# Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in history?



## THEhalobrand (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

Because it's Vince McMahon. He will do and say whatever he wants.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

All those shows on that Wiki page have taken breaks or shown reruns. RAW has never taken a break or had a rerun played in 17 years so they are technically the longest running episodic TV show in history.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

Why are we making such a big deal out of it?

I think I would care less if the actual in-ring product wasn't so shit.


----------



## THEhalobrand (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



KnowYourRole said:


> All those shows on that Wiki page have taken breaks or shown reruns. RAW has never taken a break or had a rerun played in 17 years so they are technically the longest running episodic TV show in history.


Tis true. Almost all the shows, take a break in the summer months. Or sometimes don't air, in order to allow other things to be played in its spot.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

*Weekly* episodic.

Which is to say, no breaks in between seasons.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

How many of those once a week shows have over 800 episodes? That is what they mean by longest running, most episodes.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



breaksilence said:


> Why are we making such a big deal out of it?
> 
> I think I would care less if the actual in-ring product wasn't so shit.


That's the bottom line. Thank goodness for Smackdown, even Superstars.


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

Do they say in the US or World, cause if its world im sure there are soaps that have been going longer, like Eastenders or Coronation Street in the UK.


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

I always thought it was for primetime because soap operas run every weekday without a rerun or break and most of them have been around before RAW, I think Guiding Light was on radio even before it was on television, I'm pretty sure that has the record of all television daytime or nightime.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



Ruiner87 said:


> *Weekly* episodic.


Exactly. Those are the two important qualifiers. 

_Weekly_ disqualifies soap operas and regular prime time network shows.

_Episodic_ disqualifies news, sports, variety, talk shows, etc.

Thus, Raw is the longest running weekly episodic show.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



KnowYourRole said:


> All those shows on that Wiki page have taken breaks or shown reruns. RAW has never taken a break or had a rerun played in 17 years so they are technically the longest running episodic TV show in history.


That's it. Since Raw never has any breaks and has a new episode every week, that's what they mean.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

They are the longest running weekly episodic television show in history like other people have stated.

Just like it's also the most watched show on cable television.

Doesn't mean it's the most watched show on tv, it's the most watched show on cable tv.

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/ratings/za...1_num+,cdb_05_txt+&PageSize=50&Page=1&Query=*

Subtract the nba playoffs because it's not on all year long, but on any normal night, WWE would end up being in 1st


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



dxbender said:


> They are the longest running weekly episodic television show in history like other people have stated.
> 
> Just like it's also the most watched show on cable television.
> 
> ...



*Sometimes it is. Other times it's not.*


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

All my Children easily stomps RAW in that department.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_My_Children


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



Denny Crane said:


> I always thought it was for primetime because soap operas run every weekday without a rerun or break and most of them have been around before RAW, I think Guiding Light was on radio even before it was on television, I'm pretty sure that has the record of all television daytime or nightime.


This is why they say "weekly." Weekly means that it shows once every week. Soap operas are on like every day.


----------



## philip3831 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

Michael Cole is probably pissed about the OP's insinuation. Anyway I do agree they say weekly episodic which makes this true.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

they don't lie. you just don't understand what "weekly episodic" means when they say it.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

Just an angle ... like Henry being worlds strongest man or Cena being a good wrestler


marks


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Just an angle ... like Henry being worlds strongest man or Cena being a good wrestler
> 
> 
> marks


only henry at one point was the worlds strongest man, decades ago and cena is a decent wrestler. heaven forbid he's no benoit or guerrero.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

Because Homer Simpson takes doughnut breaks between seasons. Doh.


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

Lol its funny cause a lot of the soaps in the uk have been going a lot longer and since some people say that wrestling is like a soap opera nobody can say they dont count really! Just ignore the UK again wwe...


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



Ruiner87 said:


> *Weekly* episodic.
> 
> Which is to say, no breaks in between seasons.


This ... there's really nothing more to it. Weekly disqualifies soaps, and it doesn't take breaks like all other weekly shows do.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

Becuase they air every week without reruns, unlike every other show which has a season break/midseason break.


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

it actually is the longest WEEKLY episodic TV show in history

it's just like WWE after 11 years are still saying mark henry is the world strongest man :lmao


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



ROHfan5000 said:


> it actually is the longest WEEKLY episodic TV show in history
> 
> it's just like WWE after 11 years are still saying mark henry is the world strongest man :lmao


This. Which makes even less sense because he lost an arm wrestling match to John Cena fpalm


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

Because they can.

Vince >>>>>>>> TV Shows


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



EmVeePee said:


> This. Which makes even less sense because he lost an arm wrestling match to John Cena fpalm


Cena cheated with his super-powers. i swear their would have been so many kid's that know nothing about wrestling will be going around saying that since cena has beaten mark henry in a arm wrestling match(kayfabe bullshit) then that means he is now the new worlds strongest man. fpalm


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



ROHfan5000 said:


> it actually is the longest WEEKLY episodic TV show in history
> 
> it's just like WWE after 11 years are still saying mark henry is the world strongest man :lmao


Mark Henry is the world's strongest pitcher of kool-aid.


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

Mark Henry is still the worlds strongest man to me damnit!!


----------



## ahlhelm (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

Man, read the wikipedia page information you're pushing first. Right up at top it says:



> ordered by number of years the show has been aired


As stated above, if you pay attention to episode counts, it's the longest running weekly television show.


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

Quality over quantity anyone?


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

longest running WEEKLY !!!! get it right. simpsons seinfeld all those long shows were seasons they took time off WWE raw runs every week no matter what. the today show and all morning talks shows are every day shows not weekly


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



Ruiner87 said:


> *Weekly* episodic.
> 
> Which is to say, no breaks in between seasons.


Also means only one per week.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

SESAME STREET is the longest.

oops I forgot about sports and news casts.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

I never questioned this being true tbh. Surely if WWE had made this up then whatever show is actually the longest running would be telling everybody and making WWE look like idiots? Being the longest running weekly episodic show is a pretty impressive stat to have for your show, why would someone let WWE use it?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



A Random Person said:


> SESAME STREET is the longest.
> 
> oops I forgot about sports and news casts.


Sports- and newscasts are daily, as is Sesame Street, I believe.

Breaking it down...

Weekly = Only once a week, every week. So, shows that have an offseason don't count (pretty much all scripted television) and shows that are daily don't count (pretty much all news shows). Furthermore, episodic implies fiction, I believe. So just in case there ARE some shows that fit the weekly criterion, they don't fit that.

It's basically a cheap way of making RAW look good. After 17 years, though, they deserve some recognition, so let them do it if they want to.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

raw is running on tv since 10 years each week...all the other series have season breaks but not wwe.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



MF25 said:


> Mark Henry is still the worlds strongest man to me damnit!!


I mean, he's the _third_ strongest man in the world, based on the 900 lbs. unequipped squat.

http://www.powerliftingwatch.com/records/900-pound-raw-squat


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

Wow i had no idea WCW Saturday Night went for 24 years


----------



## Barry_Champlain (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

I mean if we want to get techincal about it...most daytime soap operas have run much much longer than Raw or any of those shows on TV and they run all year round, no reruns every weekday....

Just saying


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



Barry_Champlain said:


> I mean if we want to get techincal about it...most daytime soap operas have run much much longer than Raw or any of those shows on TV and they run all year round, no reruns every weekday....
> 
> Just saying


But they air *EVERY DAY*. Do some of you even bother to read shit, or are you all just incompetent?

RAW is the longest running, weekly episodic television show. That is a true stat. The WWE is not lying about anything in that regard. 

That does not mean it is the longest running show, or has the most episodes, or has been on TV the longest.

It means that it is the show on TV that airs ONCE A WEEK, that has been running consecutively for the longest time with new episodes airing every single week. Shows like The Simpsons, that have been on for 20+ years, aren't in the running because they take season breaks and don't air new episodes for months, and sometimes aren't on the air as something takes it's place while in between seasons.

Soap operas, in the US and the UK and everywhere else in the world, do not count because they air DAILY. The stat RAW brings up is that they are a WEEKLY episodic show. Meaning they air once a week. Soap operas are DAILY episodic shows.

It's a simple concept, but then again, I forgot that most people these days don't have any common sense, reading comprehension skills, or you know, just basic intelligence.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



will94 said:


> But they air *EVERY DAY*. Do some of you even bother to read shit, or are you all just incompetent?
> 
> RAW is the longest running, weekly episodic television show. That is a true stat. The WWE is not lying about anything in that regard.
> 
> ...


Thank you, sir.

If I weren't out of rep, I'd send some your way for actually having some sort of reading comprehension skills unlike everyone else, apparently, in this thread.


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



RetepAdam. said:


> Thank you, sir.
> 
> If I weren't out of rep, I'd send some your way for actually having some sort of reading comprehension skills unlike everyone else, apparently, in this thread.


Thank you!!! i so tired of people not reading crap. if your gonna comment get it riht.


----------



## Kinnaird (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



will94 said:


> But they air *EVERY DAY*. Do some of you even bother to read shit, or are you all just incompetent?
> 
> RAW is the longest running, weekly episodic television show. That is a true stat. The WWE is not lying about anything in that regard.
> 
> ...


yeah. this right here pretty much sums it up. weekly means that it comes on once a week. soaps come on daily making them the longest DAILY EPISODIC shows on tv, no the longest WEEKLY episodic shows on tv.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

The way they have worded it excludes soaps kind of.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

Did anyone see that there was a wrestling show that went longer than RAW?...it was WCW Saturday Night hahhaha


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



nWo2010 said:


> Did anyone see that there was a wrestling show that went longer than RAW?...it was WCW Saturday Night hahhaha


did you also see wwe raw on every monday and wcw off for 10 years HHAAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



> But they air EVERY DAY. Do some of you even bother to read shit, or are you all just incompetent?
> 
> RAW is the longest running, weekly episodic television show. That is a true stat. The WWE is not lying about anything in that regard.
> 
> ...


Just spotted this and this is better than anyone else could have explained it. 

Though I'm sure some retard will open another thread in two months time on the same subject, just as there was one a few months back as well. Funny how we have a search function up top and we still get so many duplicates.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

WWE has to show off anything that will make them, and Vince, look good.

_"Yesterday, we were the most searched on Google over a 3 hour period from kids between the ages of 6 and 13!"_

Shame.


----------



## johnnya2k10 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

I dunno, but there's this little show on Fox called *"America's Most Wanted"* (perhaps you heard of it) which is already the longest-running, episodic, *non-fictional* program in television history with 1,000 episodes and counting...and they've been on the air longer than Raw, even if they went on a brief hiatus in 1996!


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



johnnya2k10 said:


> I dunno, but there's this little show on Fox called *"America's Most Wanted"* (perhaps you heard of it) which is already the longest-running, episodic, *non-fictional* program in television history with 1,000 episodes and counting...and they've been on the air longer than Raw,* even if they went on a brief hiatus in 1996!*


That's where America's Most Wanted is disqualified. RAW is the longest running weekly episodic tv show. Since 1993 RAW has been shown every week.


----------



## afkatk (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



King_Kool-Aid™;8477850 said:


> only henry at one point was the worlds strongest man, decades ago and cena is a decent wrestler. heaven forbid he's no benoit or guerrero.


Last time I checked a Silver makes you second.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



johnnya2k10 said:


> I dunno, but there's this little show on Fox called *"America's Most Wanted"* (perhaps you heard of it) which is already the longest-running, episodic, *non-fictional* program in television history with 1,000 episodes and counting...and they've been on the air longer than Raw, even if they went on a brief hiatus in 1996!


Raw has never been on a hiatus.


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



johnnya2k10 said:


> I dunno, but there's this little show on Fox called *"America's Most Wanted"* (perhaps you heard of it) which is already the longest-running, episodic, *non-fictional* program in television history with 1,000 episodes and counting...and they've been on the air longer than Raw, even if they went on a brief hiatus in 1996!


you just answered your own damn ? brief hiatus raw has NEVER taken a brief haitus each and every week they are on!


----------



## aaronk333 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



randyorton8 said:


> Wow i had no idea WCW Saturday Night went for 24 years


I think people have missed this point. WWE Raw isn't even the longest "weekly episodic" wrestling show. WCW Saturday Night went on for 24 years.

WCW Saturday Night -

1) Weekly = Yes. It was on every week
2) Episodic = Yes. Its scripted wrestling just like RAW.

Hey Vince can say anything he wants, but RAW has a ways to go just to beat another wrestling show,


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

Well Vince doesn't acknowledge WCW unless he's after a quick dollar. So I don't think he cares that one of its shows was the longest.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



johnnya2k10 said:


> I dunno, but there's this little show on Fox called *"America's Most Wanted"* (perhaps you heard of it) which is already the longest-running, episodic, *non-fictional* program in television history with 1,000 episodes and counting...and they've been on the air longer than Raw, even if they went on a brief hiatus in 1996!


There is nothing episodic about America's Most Wanted. It no more qualifies for a discussion of longest running episodic TV show than does Meet The Press.



aaronk333 said:


> I think people have missed this point. WWE Raw isn't even the longest "weekly episodic" wrestling show. WCW Saturday Night went on for 24 years.
> 
> WCW Saturday Night -
> 
> ...


WCW Saturday Night did not air for 24 years (WCW didn't even exist for 24 years). There was a Saturday night wrestling show for 24 years, but WCW Saturday Night only aired for 8 years.


----------



## aaronk333 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



ax&smash said:


> WCW Saturday Night did not air for 24 years (WCW didn't even exist for 24 years). There was a Saturday night wrestling show for 24 years, but WCW Saturday Night only aired for 8 years.


I guess the problem with that argument is that RAW has had its own name problems... In 1993 it was WWF Raw and later it became "Raw is war" and then later called "WWE raw" after 2001.

Sure WCW hasnt been around for 24 years, but neither has the WWE. 

WWF turned into WWE in the late 1990's 

NWA turned into WCW in the late 1980's


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



aaronk333 said:


> I guess the problem with that argument is that RAW has had its own name problems... In 1993 it was WWF Raw and later it became "Raw is war" and then later called "WWE raw" after 2001.
> 
> Sure WCW hasnt been around for 24 years, but neither has the WWE.
> 
> ...


No. They didn't. In the late 1980's WCW SPLIT from the NWA, it would be like saying the NWA became the WWF, it didn't the WWWF Split from the NWA and became the WWF, just like Eastern Championship Wrestling split from the NWA to become ECW.


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



aaronk333 said:


> I think people have missed this point. WWE Raw isn't even the longest "weekly episodic" wrestling show. WCW Saturday Night went on for 24 years.
> 
> WCW Saturday Night -
> 
> ...


its not on anymore is it! therefore its not running weekly!


----------



## johnnya2k10 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

Well, I should just clarify that AMW is the longest-running episodic primetime program on *BROADCAST NETWORK* television (though they are pre-empted occasionally for the baseball playoffs and NASCAR)! Raw only holds that claim on the _cable_ side.


----------



## aaronk333 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



randyorton8 said:


> its not on anymore is it! therefore its not running weekly!


Now wait a minute, the title is "longest running, weekly episodic television show in history"...

I mean what would the point of having the word "history" in the title if it didn't refer to previous shows that held the title before them,

I mean if Albert Pujols had a 20 game hit streak would they say that he has "the longest running hit streak in baseball history" or would they say "longest running hit streak currently in baseball"

If they meant that it is only judged against shows that were currently running than the title would be... 

"longest running, weekly episodic television show *currently running*"

The fact that they use the word "history" means that in counting the streak they compare themselves to shows in the past and not to shows currently running,


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*

Is this really a debate?

RAW wins by technicality. They produce new episodes every week under their own brand and have been doing that for a longer consistent period than any other show. That's it, done.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



aaronk333 said:


> Now wait a minute, the title is "longest running, weekly episodic television show in history"...
> 
> I mean what would the point of having the word "history" in the title if it didn't refer to previous shows that held the title before them,
> 
> ...




You are messing up yourself... If the title said as you posted it / corrected it:


"longest running, weekly episodic television show *currently running*"


Then it will be a cacophony (from grammar point of view, an unnecessary repetition of words that makes language sound bad/ugly).

Therefore:

"longest *running*, weekly episodic television show in history"... 

is the right one and based on that you continued being wrong cause although history could make WCW show as the longest episodic... 

Unfortunately, is not *running* weekly anymore. *RAW is*.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



EvoLution™ said:


> Is this really a debate?
> 
> RAW wins by technicality. They produce new episodes every week under their own brand and have been doing that for a longer consistent period than any other show. That's it, done.


seriously, why the fuck is this still even being discussed. it was explained like in the second page.

they're not lying. what they say is truth. people just don't seem to be able to interpret it correctly.


----------



## jimmybassline (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



bellywolves said:


> Do they say in the US or World, cause if its world im sure there are soaps that have been going longer, like Eastenders or Coronation Street in the UK.


they say its in the USA, cos they allways compare it to NBA and Nascar etc. Eastenders has been going a long time, at least 20 years,plus im pretty sure they have done live episodes aswell LOL.

Im not surprised that WWE website has morehits than any other sports website. its ideal for the internet, entertainment, and sports. they are what sells!!!!


----------



## jimmybassline (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Why does the WWE lie about Raw being the longest running episodic TV show in hist*



will94 said:


> But they air *EVERY DAY*. Do some of you even bother to read shit, or are you all just incompetent?
> 
> RAW is the longest running, weekly episodic television show. That is a true stat. The WWE is not lying about anything in that regard.
> 
> ...


if that is the technicality its based on, im never paying any attention to their adverts again LOL.


----------

